# Price change?



## silly_z45 (Apr 6, 2010)

i just refreshed and the acekard and cyclo prices have increased.

a little sad but cyclo is still cheapest on the market i think, especially with the discounts.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

silly_z45 said:
			
		

> i just refreshed and the acekard and cyclo prices have increased.
> 
> a little sad but cyclo is still cheapest on the market i think, especially with the discounts.


Is it possible that you chose one of the bundling options, or that you changed currencies? The prices haven't changed, I can assure you.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 6, 2010)

Nope, they didn't increase for me.  Like Ace said, you probably just changed currencies.  :yayshoptemp:


----------



## silly_z45 (Apr 6, 2010)

why sir you are right. (i think)

the currency has indeed changed my bad.


EDIT: also i don't want to make another topic for this,
for the people running the site how about with info on the memory cards you include what class they are?







 whether shipping takes forever or not you'll be getting 2 purchases of the supercard 2.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 6, 2010)

How do you get the "discount"? I read about it on the front page, but I don't see it showing up in my cart.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> How do you get the "discount"? I read about it on the front page, but I don't see it showing up in my cart.


see the stickied topics


----------



## zeromac (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats odd, they changed for me too, the dingoo was 86$ but now its 100$ :S
How did my currency change, i don't even have a account there!


----------



## Costello (Apr 7, 2010)

it detects the currency based on your geographical location, i think...
but the detection system might not be very reliable ?


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it detects the currency based on your geographical location, i think...
> but the detection system might not be very reliable ?


Dollars are used in more than one country, it might be switching between Australia and America or something


----------



## zeromac (Apr 7, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it detects the currency based on your geographical location, i think...
> but the detection system might not be very reliable ?


Haha maybe, its probably a technical error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You guys might wanna fix that cos its really not motivating when buying something and see it rise 20$ when you refreash the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have a account with shoptemp yet either ^^''


----------

